# Gran Habano vintage 2002 Robusto



## Gdaddy

I bought a five pack of these after reading positive comments.

Not believing that it's fair to evaluate a cigar by smoking just one, I gave it three attempts before making judgement.

After letting them rest for 6 months @63RH I figured they should be ready.

On the first one I found it to have too tight of a draw with very little smoke out-put. The smoke I did get was not very interesting at all. Chalked it up as a mistake and waited a week to try the second one. This was exactly the same as the first. Not good.

I really wanted to like this cigar. It looks great and had high hopes.

Then after waiting another month it was time to try again. Two nights ago I lit my third one. The worst draw yet with very little smoke. The flavor is no where near tasting like aged tobacco.The suggestion of a vintage cigar is a joke. I wish I could comment on the flavors present but the experience was so bad the cigar was literally unsmokable. It went out on it's own less than half way through.

I gave it a fair shot by smoking three cigars. Three strikes and your out. All I can say is these were BAD.

On a scale of one to ten... 0
That's right!!! A big fat goose egg. If these were the only cigars on the planet I wouldn't smoke cigars anymore. They were all three HORRIBLE. Save your money.

BTW...I gave the other two away and actually felt guilty giving my friend such a miserable cigar.


----------



## UBAH

I'll have to agree with your review, I have tried 2 so far and have been very disappointed with the draw and lack of flavor.

Only the the wrapper is considered vintage

Habano-seed long-fillers from Nicaragua and Dominican but it boasts a juicy Nicaraguan-grown Corojo wrapper leaf cultivated back in 2002, one which has enjoyed an extended cedar-nap for the past 8 years.

:bathbaby:


----------



## Gordo1473

I guess each one is different. I bet yors were rolled on a monday or friday.LOL. i just got done smoking one of these and had no draw issues. a little wonky burn but what do you expect for 2.20 a stick. it is a decent little cigar but nothing to write home over. sorry yours sucked, or actually didnt.


----------



## zgnombies

I've haven't had any problems with these, in fact, the one's I've smoked put out tons of smoke! I only wish I could get more for the $1 a stick I paid for the last ones I got. They seem to be getting more expensive.


----------



## ACasazza

I had one of these over the weekend and I would have to say my experience was similar to yours. Draw was incredibly too tight.


----------



## stonecutter2

The draw problems are a reality for budget-priced sticks. Batches are inconsistent, and quality isn't top priority all of the time. You can find examples from nearly every company that have tight draw, but your odds dramatically increase with budget sticks.

The last mazo I bought was last fall. Hopefully their tobacco quality hasn't plummeted. I did find them a pretty good smoke, and so did the others who I shared them with. GHV2002's specifically invoked the pronouncement "this is a good cigar."


----------



## RayJax

Very disappointed to hear your story. I for one have really enjoyed these sticks. Perhaps next time I light one up if I have the similar good experiences I normally do I will send you one of mine so you may experience what I have regarding an above average budget stick.


----------



## UBAH

Update on the Vintage 2002, smoked my third one which has been aging for a over a year in my humidor at 67rh. 

The first couple of these stogies were very disappointing to say the least. Had a hard time getting past the halfway point IMHO. 

Tried a third one tonight and the draw did improve a little and this cigar will hold an ash for over 2 inches but the flavor just didn't agree with me, it was very dry and dull. 

The wrapper is awesome IMHO, I like to save my wrappers in a special humidor that I reserve for the butt wrappers. when I feel like something special I will combine different wrappers into a 100% wrapper (Leaf) mini cigar or sometimes I'll add my own special filler. The Vintage 2002 leafs are absolutely awesome by themselves as I combined the three I had and Really enjoyed the extra smooth smoke it created.

Sometime you just have to think outside of the box to discover something special.

:bathbaby:


----------



## soxnationsmoker

I would agree with your review. I did not even give this stick 3 chances. I had two after my father insisted it was a good / budget smoke. I only smoked half of the 2nd one so honestly only took 1 1/2 sticks for me to decide these were not rolled for me.


----------



## elvis70

I have not experienced any draw issues with these. Sorry to hear they are not agreeing with you. I've smoked about 1/2 of a bundle of 20 I got last month and I really enjoy them. I have had the draw issue with some GH SLS sticks I got in the past, so I do understand that they have issues. Maybe a draw tool would help, but if you didn't like the taste then I guess just move on.


----------



## Hubby

Hmmm... Mixed reviews... Some good and some bad... Nice to hear both sides of the spectrum, especially since these are on my to buy list... I have seen what I think is a good deal on this on teh Devil site... Might just have to risk it and let em rest for a bit before we try the first ones... Thanks for the reviews guys!!


----------



## ten08

I enjoyed most of mine, from a bundle purchased over 1yr ago. A couple had tight draws, and one canoed on me. The ones I shared with friends (not cigar fanatics) got a few compliments, but no one ever cornered me to find out where to get them. They still get a thumbs up for value in my book. They're usually what I grab after a late night out, when a more expensive stick wouldn't get the attention or appreciation it deserved. :drinking:

I don't regret the purchase, but neither do I plan to order another bundle. This is mainly because my taste preferences have led me away from most Honduran tobacco.


----------



## dgold21

I picked up a bundle of these based on positive feedback, figured if they were okay, they could be my yard gar at well under $2 a stick...but I've tried two so far and both have had tight draws. ..the first one I couldn't overcome and it was tossed within 15 minutes. The second one was not AS tight, but what I did get out of it was still not very passable. These are getting bumped out of the wineador into the cooler for giveaways...you shouldn't have to age a sub-two-buck cigar to make it smokable.


----------



## Gdaddy

^^^^^^ Agreed


----------



## Emperor Zurg

dgold21 said:


> ...you shouldn't have to age a sub-two-buck cigar to make it smokable.


Since a lot of what you're paying for in premium cigars is aging time, I'd suggest that the only thing you COULD do to a sub 2 buck stick - or any stick for that matter - is age it to make it (more) smokable.

All the reviews on these I've ever read say they're no good ROTT - they need a year on them before they wake up.
I gambled 30 bucks for a mazo of these and chucked them in the bottom of an ammodor in company with Oliva and Rock Patel.
We'll see how they pan out.


----------



## s55amgxxx

i was going to get these i guess now im not?


----------



## dgold21

s55amgxxx said:


> i was going to get these i guess now im not?


I can send you a couple so you can make your own decision based on your palate...


----------



## waltah

I tried a couple and was not a fan. I didn't make it past the half way point on either stick.


----------



## s55amgxxx

dgold21 said:


> I can send you a couple so you can make your own decision based on your palate...


seriously?


----------



## dgold21

s55amgxxx said:


> seriously?


:lol: Yup...I was going to say PM me your address, but you can't PM yet I see...I think you need to get up to 20 posts before you can PM, so when you get there, shoot me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send you a package...


----------



## dmanuel

I tried two and thought I was going to lose a lung pulling on that thing.


----------



## dcortesjr55

Reviews are very mixed on this stick, just ordered a mazo on 20. I will try a few of them and then throw out my $0.02 on it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Absolutely no bad experience with this cigar. I bought them at right around a buck a cigar, smoked one ROTT that was kind of wet with burn issues and put the rest in my long term resting coolerdor. After about a year, they are a decent go to cigar when I am doing something besides just smoking. I would call it a great yardgar.


----------



## sjcruiser36

This was one of my first bundle/mazo purchases on CBid. I was smoking a few a week, then let a few sit for a few months before smoking, and I have one or two left thats hitting the year mark. I haven't had an issue with this cigar, but seeing where my taste have gone since I first purchased them, they won't be a reorder or something I smoke after the last few are gone. Not a superior stick, but not the worst I've have either.


----------



## beercritic

Never had one I enjoyed. Pretty unremarkable sticks. I do have a couple left from samplers, so they'll become road gars.


----------



## Callum Harris

The definition of quality budget cigars. I absolutely love these things! With a couple months of age, they really open up.


----------



## tnlawyer

I'm not really a fan. I had draw issues with the one I tried.


----------



## baust55

I bought a bundle of 20 just put them in the humidor to nap for a few months . I will post back when I try one . I paid $34.95 free shipping . 
Thrifty if they taste decent after a few months rest.

AUSTIN


----------



## baust55

update :I was going to wait a cpl months before I tried theses but after 3 weeks nap I decided too try one , Awesome, nice oily wrapper , coco aroma with toast , easy draw not to lose or to tight , nice even burn no relights, 1" to 1.5" ash . nice earthy woodsy taste creamy finish , smoking it to the nub .

AUSTIN


----------



## smitty8202

have been seeing mixed reviews on these a lot. only way to find out it to smoke it for yourself


----------



## Tgs679

Thinking of picking some up on CBid are the worth it reviews seem very mixed


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Just don't overbid em. I'd pick up a single or a 5 pack if you haven't tried em. Some people love em, some don't. One of the most recommended cheapos, according to a thread one of our brothers made recently in General Discussion.


----------



## Tgs679

Joe Bonzo said:


> Just don't overbid em. I'd pick up a single or a 5 pack if you haven't tried em. Some people love em, some don't. One of the most recommended cheapos, according to a thread one of our brothers made recently in General Discussion.


 Thanks for the reply. Theres is a five pack on Cbid hopefully i'll grab it.

BTW there is a current FreeFall on them until the 7th


----------



## MD71

I enjoyed mine past the nub lol.Think ill let let them rest few months like fellow bothl recommend see if there even better.


----------



## Regiampiero

I've been smoking these for about 4 years as a yard stick and I've never had an issue with the robustos, the churchills on the other hand do have the tendency to be stingy on the draw in my experience. Every time I go through half the current bundle, I order another bundle, and by the time the first is gone the other is good to go. They are good sticks IMO, but given the price you can't expect them to be rolled by master rollers, therefore you shouldn't get too mad if you get a few bad ones. In your case, you got all the bad ones you were going to get right at the beginning :dunno:


----------

